# Sombrio Shazam shoes ?



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

2012 Shazam FS Footwear (NEW) | Sombrio WEB SHOP | Canada + International

Has anyone wore these yet or seen them in person? I want to get some hightopped shoes for the summer to keep dirt/rocks out. These are a little cheaper than the 5.10 High Impacts so thought I'd ask. Don't want to spend that much dough when I could go a little more with a shoe that is proven.....

thanks!


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

bitewerks said:


> 2012 Shazam FS Footwear (NEW) | Sombrio WEB SHOP | Canada + International
> 
> Has anyone wore these yet or seen them in person? I want to get some hightopped shoes for the summer to keep dirt/rocks out. These are a little cheaper than the 5.10 High Impacts so thought I'd ask. Don't want to spend that much dough when I could go a little more with a shoe that is proven.....
> 
> thanks!


No idea about the quality of the Sombrio shoes but their gloves and apparel from 2 seasons back SUCKED!! I had one pair of gloves blowout on the first ride and another pair fall apart within a month............shorts were very subpar in quality also.Neither BTI nor Sombrio would replace them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and from what BTI told me, the Sombrio products were a nightmare and C/S was terrible.Just my experiences, others might have had better luck with Sombrio?


----------



## JohnJameson (Jun 3, 2009)

elrancho66 said:


> No idea about the quality of the Sombrio shoes but their gloves and apparel from 2 seasons back SUCKED!! I had one pair of gloves blowout on the first ride and another pair fall apart within a month............shorts were very subpar in quality also.Neither BTI nor Sombrio would replace them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and from what BTI told me, the Sombrio products were a nightmare and C/S was terrible.Just my experiences, others might have had better luck with Sombrio?


I have had the exact opposite experience. 3rd season in my DH shorts, 2nd in my AM shorts and zeros issues. Leg zips are awesome, and they are durable as well as they have both survived numerous falls into the dessert gnar. Same story with my gloves, 3rd and 2nd seasons. Just went back to the retired ones after my Fox gloves stretched out considerably after 5 rides. Could be good luck I guess. I am also very curious about these shoes...


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I've had both good and bad experiences with the gloves, one pair lasted a couple years, the other a couple rides. Warrantee was no problem. Replaced right away. Just emailed them photos and a copy of my receipt. Didn't even have to send in the gloves.

I have been wearing the Float shoes non stop for the past couple months (AM, DH, Commuting, Skateboarding and general kicking around in), and apart from a few rub marks and scuffs, they are showing no signs of wear. They are light, but seem pretty robust. They did stretch out a bit, but about the same as my Shimano flats. My 5Ten's packed out a bit, but not as much as my Sombrio's.


----------



## samrodda (May 25, 2012)

NS-NV said:


> I've had both good and bad experiences with the gloves, one pair lasted a couple years, the other a couple rides. Warrantee was no problem. Replaced right away. Just emailed them photos and a copy of my receipt. Didn't even have to send in the gloves.
> 
> I have been wearing the Float shoes non stop for the past couple months (AM, DH, Commuting, Skateboarding and general kicking around in), and apart from a few rub marks and scuffs, they are showing no signs of wear. They are light, but seem pretty robust. They did stretch out a bit, but about the same as my Shimano flats.


What do you mean by "My 5Ten's packed out a bit, but not as much as my Sombrio's."?

And how would you compare the grip of the Sombrios to the 5.10s? I'm looking for something different and hoped these would be the ticket, but according to Vital MTBs review they are quite less grippy than the 5.10s.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I went ahead & ordered the 5.10 High Impacts. Maybe after those wear out, I'll try the Shazam's in a cpl years...


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I find that 5tens don't stretch out as much as shimano or sombrio shoes, but the padding flattens out. All of them became looser over time.

Grip is comparable. Where the shoes differ is the lugs on the Sombrio shoes hook around the pins, while 5ten's require the pin to dig in. Different idea between the 2, but both get the same results. 

I think the S sole will last much longer, uppers seem to be on par with 5ten, I'm just glad I sized them snugger than I normally would. Best shoe ever? No, but pretty good offering for a first generation shoe.

If only Nike could put the Sombrio sole on their 6.0 line... That would rock!


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I recived the High Impacts & will be sending them back for a refund; they're just way more than I need in TX. Fit feels like any other shoe, not too wide & a little toe room. I didn't think they'd be so bulky in the ankle area. I'll just stick with my Vans Gravel & deal with the dirt n' rocks like I have for the last cpl years.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

While doing a google search, I found this review of the Shazam's on a UK forum. Sounds promising; may order a pair in a few months- hopefully there will be some more feedback/reviews sooner or later.

"Crash test dummy reporting in.

I ordered a pair last Mon & CRC eventually saw fit to dispatch them on Thurs (arrived Fri), then I couldn't ride over the weekend so this morning was the first chance to give them a go.

I went for the Shazam model with the lace cover flap as that adds to the weatherproofing, and the 'Charcoal' option which is acually more of a blue than a grey. Sizing seems OK - I got my normal shoe size and surprisingly enough they fit. Side by side with my old AM40s the ankle protection is about the same height, but the outside ankle is the same height rather than being lower as on the Shimanos. The sole wraps up evenly & is stitched in place, and peeking inside the bottom insole is also stiched in - the rubbery footbed obviously comes out. Also while both shoes use velcro type fixings on the lace cover the Sombrios have the hooky bit on the shoe & fluffy bit on the flap whereas the Shimanos were the other way round. Not sure if that will mean that more debris sticks in to the exposed bit around the edge of the flap, only time will tell. Aesthetically they probably give out a whiff of 'bike geek' but I can live with that - they'll get covered in muck soon enough. 

In use they felt stiff enough for me - I used the stiffer insert in the AM40s and there's not much between the two. There's still enough feel to know where the pedal is under your foot, but not skate-shoe like sensitivity to feel the pins. Grip seemed to be plenty good enough for me, obviously better than an old pair of AM40s. While riding I could just about do small re-alignments without lifting the shoe off the pedal. 

They feel a bit less ventilated than the Shimanos - looking at them side by side there are obviously fewer holes in the uppers. So if you suffer from hot feet that may be something to consider - obviously that might also mean warmer/dryer feet in the winter but that's a way off yet.

So first impressions are favourable - they might make for an all-weathers flat shoe that actually lasts. I couldn't be bothered to go looking for puddles to ride through today but I reckon my chance will come soon enough".


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Wouldn't you know after some extra expenses, HucknRoll & Back Country have the Sombrio shoes in stock AND on sale for $83!

Hopefully someone will take advantage then post a review....


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I went ahead & took advantage of the HnR sale on the new Sombrio's. Haven't had a ride yet but the soles are stiff & grippy- they stick a little to the floor and there doesn't feel like there is much flex to them but not difficult to walk. They are hot (all leather) but should clean up easier from dust n' mud. Stitching all looks good, nothing stands out like they wouldn't last. Will post a pic & ride report later. They're not heavy at all either.

Pedalling around in the street: soles are stiff, no give at all so it's something i'll have to get use to coming from my Vans Gravel shoes. I imagine this is what the Impacts feel like on the pedals or close to it. Grip seems very good; could not slid around on my Straitline flats. Once you're on, then you're stuck unless you lift your foot straight up.


----------

